# Hi everyone. I'm new here too.



## Anatomylady

I got my Kindle in June and I'm absolutely CRAZY about it!!! 
I just read that a new version may be out next year? 
I'm from Illinois and happy to be here with you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anatomylady said:


> I got my Kindle in June and I'm absolutely CRAZY about it!!!
> I just read that a new version may be out next year?
> I'm from Illinois and happy to be here with you.




Anatomylady, welcome!

Tell us more about what you've got on your Kindle! And be sure to check out our Book Corner and Accessories. And the Tips and Tricks topic. Lots here for Kindle lovers!

Betsy


----------



## Shizu

Welcome Anatomylady.    I'm sure you'll enjoy everyone here. Have fun.


----------



## cush

Welcome- this is a fun and helpful bunch.


----------



## Angela

Welcome AnatomyLady! You are gonna love it here!


----------



## Guest

I suck.


----------



## Jeff

Bacardi Jim said:


> I suck.


&#8230;he said, waiting with baited breath for the contradiction.

Oh. And of course welcome, Anatomylady. Your name is intriguing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> I suck.


And your point would be? 

Betsy


----------



## Angela

And poor BJ's not here to defend himself... lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, he should be like the rest of us who spend all our waking hours on Kindleboards...

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome AnatomyLady. I love my Kindle too!   I live in Alabama.


----------



## Marci

Welcome Aboard, Anatomy Lady!  I'm glad you like your Kindle and look forward to seeing more of your posts  

Marci


----------



## Anatomylady

Thank you everyone for your kind welcome. 
So sorry I can't be here more often.......work fulltime (in order to pay for more Kindle books 
You guys sound like a bunch of great people.
Now what's wrong with Bacardi Jim? Is he okay?


----------



## Angela

Anatomylady said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind welcome.
> So sorry I can't be here more often.......work fulltime (in order to pay for more Kindle books
> You guys sound like a bunch of great people.
> Now what's wrong with Bacardi Jim? Is he okay?


LOL... he is just Bacardi Jim!! Seriously, he is really a nice guy, likes to tease, loves to read, and he has a knack of cracking me up on a daily basis.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anatomylady said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind welcome.
> So sorry I can't be here more often.......work fulltime (in order to pay for more Kindle books
> You guys sound like a bunch of great people.
> Now what's wrong with Bacardi Jim? Is he okay?


Bacardi Jim is hysterical! Ask him to do Haiku!!! No, maybe don't, LOL!

Anyway, we just enjoy giving him a hard time, and he gives it right back.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Anatomylady said:


> Now what's wrong with Bacardi Jim? Is he okay?


Now there's a question that begs a real answer. Somebody should start a poll.


----------



## Angela

Jeff said:


> Now there's a question that begs a real answer. Somebody should start a poll.


ROFLOL... Leave it to you Jeff to give me that first belly laugh of the day!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Now what's wrong with Bacardi Jim? Is he okay?
> 
> Now there's a question that begs a real answer. Somebody should start a poll.


Rolling on the floor...

Jim's going to have a time when he logs on this evening...

Betsy


----------



## Anatomylady

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bacardi Jim is hysterical! Ask him to do Haiku!!! No, maybe don't, LOL!
> 
> Anyway, we just enjoy giving him a hard time, and he gives it right back.
> 
> Betsy


Okay good. He had me a little concerned for a moment.
I thought possibly he was having a bad hair day....or something.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anatomylady said:


> Okay good. He had me a little concerned for a moment.
> I thought possibly he was having a bad hair day....or something.


Well, that could be too, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Anatomylady said:


> Okay good. He had me a little concerned for a moment.
> I thought possibly he was having a bad hair day....or something.


Come to think of it... does he even have any hair?? hehe

I know, I know... I am setting myself up for the wrath of BJ!!


----------



## Sailor

Welcome Aboard AnatomyLady, nice to meet you.


----------



## chynared21

*Welcome anatomylady...glad to have you here ) I'd like to think the Jim is normal but maybe we better let LR answer that one *


----------



## Guest

Jeff said:


> Now there's a question that begs a real answer. Somebody should start a poll.


It may be easier to ask what is right about him.

Welcome AnatomyLady. I am still waiting for my Kindle to arrive.

A word of warning...some people here, well most of them name their Kindles. No really they do. There's several threads about it.


----------



## Anatomylady

*Good morning.
No I haven't named my Kindle. So far it's Gail's Kindle.*


----------



## Guest

Oh no!  THEY got you to!


----------



## Angela

Vampyre said:


> Oh no! THEY got you to!


Your kindle will have a name when it arrives... Bob's Kindle


----------



## Guest

I don't use *Bob* on my Amazon account.


----------



## Anatomylady

Angela said:


> Your kindle will have a name when it arrives... Bob's Kindle


Yes I know and I really can't think of any catchy name for it so it'll prob. stay as is. 
I mean I *love* my Kindle but I can't see giving it a name .....though I do enjoy reading all the
different ones the folks here have used. Very entertaining.

To bed - Work very busy tonight and I'm toast. Nite.


----------



## Angela

Vampyre said:


> I don't use *Bob* on my Amazon account.


Vampy-doodle's Kindle??


----------



## Guest

Only Showgirl calls me that.    It will say Vampyre's Kindle.


----------



## Angela

Vampyre said:


> Only Showgirl calls me that.  It will say Vampyre's Kindle.


Then that is his name!!


----------



## Guest

That not a name it's a statement of ownership, like hey that's Bob's car or Mary's purse.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Keep telling yourself that!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

If i call my cat or my dog, they will come to me.  My toaster wont.


----------



## Jeff

What do you feed your toaster?


----------



## Guest

Pure unadulterated electricity, straight from Georgia Power.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vampyre said:


> If i call my cat or my dog, they will come to me. My toaster wont.


Your cat comes when called?

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Of course they do.  I show them the respect of calling them by name and not "Here kitty kitty."  I also whistle for them just like I call my dogs.  maybe they come because it's embarrassing.

Fuzzy follows me around the front yard and will greet me when I come home if she is outside.  She also tries to make friends with the dogs and will eat their dog food as a treat(hard food)  

Maybe she is species confused.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vampyre said:


> If i call my cat or my dog, they will come to me. My toaster wont.


If I call my cat or my dog, they will come to me (or they would if I had a cat or dog). My husband won't. LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Did you marry your Kindle?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

same gender marriage is illegal in VA...

Betsy


----------

